# What do you listen to?



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

What plays in your kitchen at work time?
For me, its Styx. If it is a big night in need of a lot of attention, its the Yellowjackets (jazz).
You?


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Well in the kitchen that i work, we are allowed to listen to a radio before service starts. Then we have to cut it off about 15 minutes before lunchtime business comes into play. I like listening to fast paced latin style mucic when working, in order to get me in the groove! 

------------------
Another Day, Another Battle.
Don't Ride A Boat Without A Paddle.
If The Water Is Not Too Deep, 
Take A Little Swim But Don't Fall Asleep!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

The Spice Girls.... ?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

the soundtrack to Repo Man, then Bachs' Brandenburg Concertos, Billy Bragg and Wilco, 
Arthur Schwarts' Food Talk Programme and some Radiohead. that would be a pretty good shift.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

No music~ usually multitasking on the phone.
Now if I can just get my neck to straighten out.
shroomgirl


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

I have 3 cooking jobs...
Place 1) The most favored seemed to be Buena Vista Social Club, Hank Williams, Ben Harper,
The Gram Parsons Tribute Album, Agnes Baltsa.

Tapas Place) Lots of Spanish music of course.
Macy Gray, Crooners such as Rosemary Clooney,
Frank Sinatra, Lenny Kravitz (the Tibetan steward seems to like him).

High End Catering Co.) No agreement yet. Listened to Van Morrison, Madredeus, Etta James. We mostly listen KFOG and classical music for road rage. No one wants to bring music anymore cause of the flaming.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Santana during the rush, Neil Young or classical during prep and a very firm "no Styx" rule!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Greg,
And what is wrong with Styx??????


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

yeah, ben harper - he's the man, and it would help keep the minions calm and settled yeah?.

I like slower music for pre service and then the faster stuff for service, a few years ago as a grill chef, i liked the prodigy's "firestarter"


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Where I am at now the chef doesn't allow music, but in other places we listen to a very eclectic mix of music. From hardcore industrial to latin to bluegrass. In Atlanta one of the college radio stations has a world music show for four hours every Sat. morning. It's great, you can hear traditional chinese music followed by Indian techno followed by an Irish jig. But every weekday morning it was talk radio and Paul Harvey. He rules!!!


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Yeah Paul Harvey is a great news talk radio host. I always remember his closing at the end of the show. "I'm Paul Harvey, Good day." I like listening to Bruce Williams when it comes to Finances.


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Well the Exec doesn't allow music in the main kitchen, but in my room there is an open kitchen and piano bar, boy can Bob belt out the Jazzy Standards like Beautiful World by Louis Armstrong or Piano Man. Well, they are moving Bob to the Atrium and are supposed to be piping in Acid Jazz and other type eclectic stuff, the kitchen pretty much has no choice in the matter, big F&B decision you know.............


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

When I was allowed to listen to music in the kitchen it was always some heavy guitar work. In particular I was fond of:
Gary Hoey
Joe Satriani
Steve Vai
Metallica (on occasion







)
Stevie Ray Vaghn

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Oh yeah, at one of my places we loved singing "Kill the Landlord" and "holiday in Cambodia" by the Dead Kennedys. And did we love the London Calling album by the Clash.


----------



## chef mark hayes (Aug 21, 2000)

1)Metallica
2)Jimmy Buffet
3)Louis Armstrong

....and When I'm alone in the Kitchen, Merle Haggard. 

Ultimatly I let the guys play the Rock en espanol, it's not bad.


------------------
M.W.H.


----------



## augiewren (Aug 27, 2000)

Terry Gross and "Fresh Air" on NPR. And "The Splendid Table" on NPR. Both for prep work. A little salsa or big band to get in the mood for the rush. Jazz or standards during the heat of battle. James Brown or the Stones for clean-up.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Hey, Anthony, I'd be careful about playing the Ramones; "Should I Stay or Should I Go" would be a subliminally bad song to be playing in the background for a cook who's been screwed on their mis one too many times and is starting to contemplate the futility of trying to catch up (and casting longing looks at the back door).


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

For "laid back .. preping beef daube" times - it's Davis Benoit. During "getting with it" times - it's either Zydeco (like Beau Jocque or Kieth Frank) or good Salsa & Marinque. Works for me.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Greg & Jacky,
STYX







will be in town in 2 weeks... care to join me???


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Gosh, Jim, I'd looove to! Oh, wait, I hear my Mom calling me from 300 miles away and two weeks in the future, can't make it. Maybe next time!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Alright, Greg







... I give up. You're a good sport!


----------

